
This story unites Uber CTO Thuan Pham with his refugee boat captain after 39 yrs - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/tech-asia-story-unites-ubers-cto-refugee-boat-captain-39-years
======
williswee
amazing reunion..!

